# Sex around the holidays



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Article about couples having more sex around the holidays. Is it true for you?

Holidays always seem so busy and stressful, I would have thought it was less sex during that time.

And sorry, I couldn't get the article "preview" to work.



https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/people-are-having-more-sex-around-the-holidays-140053932.html


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Tippling while celebrating loosens people up. Then there is that mistletoe stuff. Flirting is on.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Is it true for you?


Never...


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My 1st son's conception lines up with Easter, 2nd son's date was 7th wedding anniversary. Both 9 mo to a day.

My wife was conceived New Years Eve


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Holidays always seem so busy and stressful, I would have thought it was less sex during that time.


This assumes the holidays are busy and stressful for everyone.

For me the holidays have always either been a great time full of energy and fun or a chill and relaxed time. Great for hanging out, enjoying each other, and lots of extra sex.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

No. Less actually. More excited about and focused on Christmas parties, gifts, activities.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Article about couples having more sex around the holidays. Is it true for you?
> 
> Holidays always seem so busy and stressful, I would have thought it was less sex during that time.
> 
> ...


My 3rd was conceived around a week before christmass.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I estimate we have about 3x our normal amount of sex during the holidays.

Of course, 3x0 is still zero.

But, any additional stress was always a reason to not have sex, and for us, holidays or vacations or just about anything good or bad going on in life brought along additional stress.


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

23yrs married. I don't think ours changes much really. We are normally 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

More here. Wife takes off the week before Xmas. More relaxed leads to more fun. Vacations are the same way. Free from the work worries. etc.


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> More here. Wife takes off the week before Xmas. More relaxed leads to more fun. Vacations are the same way. Free from the work worries. etc.


Ahh, yes I agree with vacations, definitely lead to more opportunities, and less stress = more sex!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> I estimate we have about 3x our normal amount of sex during the holidays.
> 
> Of course, 3x0 is still zero.
> 
> But, any additional stress was always a reason to not have sex, and for us, holidays or vacations or just about anything good or bad going on in life brought along additional stress.


Exact same issue with us, It's gotten to the point that I can't stand Christmas anymore.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

mwise003 said:


> Ahh, yes I agree with vacations, definitely lead to more opportunities, and less stress = more sex!


The best!


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> The best!


Sometimes when booking our room for vacation, part of my selection process is assessing interesting furniture that may provide for an interesting romp. LOL


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

mwise003 said:


> Sometimes when booking our room for vacation, part of my selection process is assessing interesting furniture that may provide for an interesting romp. LOL


I like that. We try to get a king bed if possible.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My two cents. Less sex. 

My wife spends so much time decorating between Thanksgiving and Christmas and shopping, and making lists it actually drives me nuts. Her stress level goes way up trying to make sure everything is perfect. Between AmazonPrime and Walmart+ I think that they should send us Christmas Cards. We have even "had" to buy treats for the various delivery men to leave by our door as a thank you for bringing all those packages.

As we have gotten older is has gotten a little better in that we do not anymore host the Thanksgiving and Christmas family events, which required extra cleaning, and setting up temporary tables well in advance.

This year she is worrying about what kinds of presents to give, making sure that everyone has something that they want and nobody will be envious of the other presents we give. Each grandchild has to have the perfect gift that will not make the others jealous. The same with our adult children and their significant others.

Between Christmas and New Years is a different story. Once Christmas is over and all the decorations have been taken down, my wife can relax. Then she can sleep in and get extra sleep and we can spend the morning in bed. However, the amount of time she is stressed between Thanksgiving and Christmat is more than the week between Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> My two cents. Less sex.
> 
> My wife spends so much time decorating between Thanksgiving and Christmas and shopping, and making lists it actually drives me nuts. Her stress level goes way up trying to make sure everything is perfect. Between AmazonPrime and Walmart+ I think that they should send us Christmas Cards. We have even "had" to buy treats for the various delivery men to leave by our door as a thank you for bringing all those packages.
> 
> ...


Feel bad for you. She should lighten up.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Once Christmas is over and all the decorations have been taken down


You take the decorations down after Christmas? Is this an American thing? We have them until after New Year's day. Some countries have them until the 6th of January.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> You take the decorations down after Christmas? Is this an American thing? We have them until after New Year's day. Some countries have them until the 6th of January.


Sone do. I’ve seen trees discarded on Dec. 26. Not me. Must keep decorations up till Three Kings Day, Jan. 6, the 12th day of Christmas.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

In some parts of the U.S. (like mine) it’s considered bad luck for the new year if everything isn’t gone before Jan 1.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Openminded said:


> In some parts of the U.S. (like mine) it’s considered bad luck for the new year if everything isn’t gone before Jan 1.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Openminded said:


> In some parts of the U.S. (like mine) it’s considered bad luck for the new year if everything isn’t gone before Jan 1.


Really? I've never heard that. Part of the charm of attending a New Year's Eve party in someone's home is checking out their tree and decorations. I think we have plenty of bad luck in our lives. Can't see how twinkling lights a few days after the New Year would bring any more our way..... What part of the US do you call home?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


>


never ever heard this before.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

In Absentia said:


> You take the decorations down after Christmas? Is this an American thing? We have them until after New Year's day. Some countries have them until the 6th of January.


If you put the tree up just after Thanksgiving, by the time Christmas is over, it is a serious fire hazard, so yes, taking the tree down and any door wreaths down just after Christmas is a smart thing to do.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Feel bad for you. She should lighten up.


Thank you. She is who she is. I can't change that. Yes, she has lightened up a little now that we no longer host Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter. It is nice to have our adult children host such things as it puts a lot less (self-imposed) pressure on my wife.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I always seem to have more sex around Christmas time but that might be because of my mistletoe belt buckle. 🤔🤫🤣


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Thank you. She is who she is. I can't change that. Yes, she has lightened up a little now that we no longer host Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter. It is nice to have our adult children host such things as it puts a lot less (self-imposed) pressure on my wife.


Hope it leads to fun! relaxed wives can be … interesting


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

More stressful during that time, but either way, my wife is out of sorts and suffering withdrawals if a day passes and I have not initiated, she will.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> More stressful during that time, but either way, my wife is out of sorts and suffering withdrawals if a day passes and I have not initiated, she will.


An amazing woman is she.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> If you put the tree up just after Thanksgiving, by the time Christmas is over, it is a serious fire hazard, so yes, taking the tree down and any door wreaths down just after Christmas is a smart thing to do.


We haven't had a real tree or wreaths in decades. We always put them up Dec 1 and take them down Jan 1.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> I always seem to have more sex around Christmas time but that might be because of my mistletoe belt buckle. 🤔🤫🤣


So you get your bell rung as part of the festivities?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> We haven't had a real tree or wreaths in decades. We always put them up Dec 1 and take them down Jan 1.


Real tree? Last one 15 or 16 years ago


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> So you get your bell rung as part of the festivities?


Disco song in head “you can ring my bell, ring my bell”


----------



## DarrenLondon (7 mo ago)

Well, with Xmas nearly over I'd say less this year than the previous two when we were cooped because of Covid lockdowns. Got down to it a lot more Xmas '20 and '21. So yeah, rushing about visiting family doesn't help (though we did manage to sneak in a very quiet one while staying at her mum's ).


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

We have more sex. Mainly cause we both take the time around christmas off so more opportunities. More morning sex or afternoon sex that wouldn't happen during work hours.


----------

